# 'lil tiny Alpinestars CroMega



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Nothing too special but I always thought they were neat looking in a Trimble/grove X kinda way?


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I love it. What are the measurements?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

How much would it take to get Wes (or maybe the photo guy) to jump that thing off a nice 5'+ flight of stairs? 

I'll pitch in $20 if you film it. I'm mainly curious to see if the rear tire would buzz the seat on the landing or if the head angle would slacken or both?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I remember those they weren't available in larger sizes were they? I forgot about the headset it almost looks like a modern integrated headset.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Those were known as "T" bikes. They were for shorter riders.

Alpinestars, seemed to have a few things different back in the early 90's that were unique to them. That integrated headset was to lower the stand over to minimum. While I'm to tall to ride one of the T-26's, I still am always drawn to that page of the catalog when I open it.

Also, my 92 Almega DX had these crazy oversize handle bars and stem. Now it's getting difficult to buy some bars in the old 25.4 standard.

PK


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks like my wife's old bike. Got it for her for the low stand over height because she is 5'0". She didn't ride it much because the rear end was so flexy that, even under here petite frame, it would change gears when she was climbing. My daughter rode the bike when she was little, and it worked OK for a kid. Alpinestars had the same frame in aluminum. I think that would have been the better choice.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

I wonder how much a reputable frame builder would charge to braze in some chainstays?!?!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Look at the smile on that kids face. She is one lucky girl and you one lucky dad.

PK


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

While it could be a ghost shift from flex, before welding in chainstays I would run a full derailiuer housing from the top tube to the derailiuer.

Reason I mention it is the gears and derailiuer are all on the back end flexing in harmony.

PK


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

PMK said:


> While it could be a ghost shift from flex, before welding in chainstays I would run a full derailiuer housing from the top tube to the derailiuer.
> 
> Reason I mention it is the gears and derailiuer are all on the back end flexing in harmony.
> 
> PK


Very good point, I bet that would work. If you think about it, as those stays are flexing laterally and/or horizontally, the distance between those two derailleur cable braze-ons are moving aways from each other which is going to pull on the cable and make the bike want to shift.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

In theory, it shouldn't be to hard...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

That photo of my daughter is five years old. Thanks all for the suggestions on chainstays, but both kids have outgrown it now. I sold off the Mag 10 and re-installed the original fork, and the bike has been hanging from the rafters in the garage for almost 3 years. Son is on my wife's old Fisher, wife is on a Santa Cruz Juliana, and daughter is now 14 and hoping for a Trance like mine


----------



## iForgotMyFrikinPassword (Feb 1, 2008)

Aaaggg!! I bought my wife one of those back in 91. it was the white with fluro graphics model. I believe it was called the T24 because it had a 24" standover (but I may be totally wrong on this) 
The alloy model probably worked fairly well but the Cro-Mo model was a total noodle. The shifting problem wasn't just the flex in the stays, but in those horrible dropouts letting the wheel walk side to side. So nothing short of major surgery would be likely to fix the shifting. 

Roy's in Sheepshead Bay had an alloy model hanging around for quite a while (though now that I look at the calendar, that itself was quite a while ago  )

That said, she did ride the heck out of it until it was replaced with a custom Nevil Devil, which still lingers in the garage, now replaced by a Steelman, (Short legged MTB wives are expensive )


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

iForgotMyFrikinPassword said:


> Aaaggg!!...


Solid first post. Welcome.


----------



## iForgotMyFrikinPassword (Feb 1, 2008)

> Solid first post. Welcome.


Thanks, actually, I joined in @ 2002 but well like the name says iForgotMyFrikinPassword and no longer have the original email address.

My first bike shop job was in 1977 and I worked in the industry from 1991-2000 (ish).
I fell in love with bikes early on, but post 911 respiratory issues have made it hard to ride anymore without getting sick  .

I have a beautiful Matt Chester Ute sitting in my garage reminding me of how frustrating it is to be unable to do the thing that brings so much joy.

I got rid of a lot of the big stuff a couple of years ago but I am going to start cleaning out the rest of my garage after I get back into the swing of things.

Bob


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

ibikergal pick up a Purple 14" Alpinestars T-26 in 1992 and had to have the frame replaced under warranty in 96 for a cracked head tube, This is the replacement frame that Alpinestars sent out in 1996


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeffh said:


> ibikergal pick up a Purple 14" Alpinestars T-26 in 1992 and had to have the frame replaced under warranty in 96 for a cracked head tube, This is the replacement frame that Alpinestars sent out in 1996


Nice they added chainstays.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I think I posted this pic somewhere else, but it shows some size perspective. Two bikes with same size wheels.


----------



## tofino73 (May 29, 2009)

*Alpinestars T-24*

Hi folks

I've built this one below for my son:



Happy trails


----------



## intrincycle (Dec 3, 2014)

jeffh said:


> ibikergal pick up a Purple 14" Alpinestars T-26 in 1992 and had to have the frame replaced under warranty in 96 for a cracked head tube, This is the replacement frame that Alpinestars sent out in 1996


Is is that an alpinestars frame then? I thought I'd seen all the models they made but I've never seen that one!


----------

